# Need a new roof......



## Big D (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anybody on here own a roofing company or have a recommendation for a good one?

Also, what's the going rate these days for a simple one-story gabled roof ($/square)? It's about as easy of a roofing job as there is.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Try 'getsome' he owns 'Davis Roofing' 850-554-0835


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

that or clay doh.... Aka.. Clay.. He runs a roofing crew...


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Clay doesmetal roofs, and I think some of the more industrial type roofs.

Hal (Xanadu) does a lot of shingle roofs.

One of those two should be able to do whatever you need.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Certainly, I can do it. There have been some recent changes in code that require some retrofitting for hurricane hardening that may come into play. Price depends on what has to be done.



If its a storm damage claim from the tornado, let me know. I can get that taken care of too.



www.topconstructioninc.net 



Lots of references from the forum.


----------

